# My "Style Black" cat ?



## Sushi~Flower (Sep 30, 2009)

My friend asked today if I had put make up on my cat
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 No, Mac the cat, is not sporting the new Style Black collection...but now that I look at him Im thinking he really pulls off the black lips and black liner well


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Sep 30, 2009)

ahhh hes so cuteeeee!!!!!!


----------



## lovelydisarray (Sep 30, 2009)

lol too funny!


----------



## Sushi~Flower (Sep 30, 2009)

Wish my waterline was so perfect!


----------



## F.A.B. (Sep 30, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## purrtykitty (Sep 30, 2009)

Lol!  He's too cute!


----------



## shea_47 (Oct 2, 2009)

bahaha, he's adorable


----------



## gildedangel (Oct 2, 2009)

He's adorable! He should have been a model for Style Black lol!


----------



## Sushi~Flower (Oct 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gildedangel* 

 
_He's adorable! He should have been a model for Style Black lol!_

 
No doubt....after she made the comment I can't help but be a little jealous of just how well the little fur ball pulls off the perfect black lips and liner....geesh!....meh, give it another 6 months and he will be hopelessly out of style


----------



## moonlit (Nov 18, 2009)

hahahahahaha kitty is so cute and adorable!!!


----------



## ritchieramone (Nov 18, 2009)

.


----------



## retrofox (Nov 18, 2009)

ur kitty is soooooo stylish!


----------



## panther27 (Nov 18, 2009)

Aww,he's so precious!


----------



## Sushi~Flower (Nov 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ritchieramone* 

 
_He's absolutely gorgeous! What's his name?

My family and I often joke about my sister's cat looking like she's wearing black lipstick. Unfortunately, hers looks very badly-applied, poor thing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
His name is Mac....he is a little *&%$, but I love him, even when his goth look goes out of style, lol


----------



## imthebeesknees (Jul 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi~Flower* 

 
_My friend asked today if I had put make up on my cat
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No, Mac the cat, is not sporting the new Style Black collection...but now that I look at him Im thinking he really pulls off the black lips and black liner well
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






_

 
i am in Love with your cat?? what kind is she??


----------



## Sushi~Flower (Jul 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *imthebeesknees* 

 
_i am in Love with your cat?? what kind is she??_

 
Thanks, he is a exotic lynx persian


----------



## MzzRach (Jul 19, 2010)

He is a beauty.  Love the shot of him and the MAC box!


----------



## Sushi~Flower (Jul 19, 2010)

he is quite a handful but I love him


----------



## s_lost (Jul 19, 2010)

Soooooo cute!


----------



## kaliraksha (Jul 22, 2010)

He's beautiful! No one inspires art more than nature, IMO. Inky black lips and eyes: so over done apparently!


----------



## christinakate (Sep 2, 2010)

Hhhaha, too funny !
You have a beautiful Kitty.


----------



## jessjess2424 (Nov 28, 2010)

hahaha cute


----------

